# cahier de charges



## germana33

Salut à tous,
en italien comment on traduit cahier de charges?

Capitolato d'oneri?

Est-ce qu'il est correct?

Merci ciao


----------



## Anaiss

Qui sembra "capitolato d'appalto". Non conosco però la materia .


----------



## Aoyama

Le terme exact est "cahier *des* charges". Cahier de charges peut avoir un autre sens , selon contexte.


----------



## licinio

J'ajoute que dans le domaine des produits à appellation d'origine c'est _disciplinare (di produzione)_, donc tout dépend du contexte!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, voir aussi ici de nombreux contextes :
_4. Cahier des charges: / 4. Disciplinare:_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l=516779:cs&page=1&hwords=cahier+des+charges~_
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...l=517999:cs&page=1&hwords=cahier+des+charges~_


----------



## Nadieuse

Io l'ho sempre chiamato col nome originale trovandolo piuttosto intraducibile, ma qui mi suggeriscono "Specifiche di progetto", che non mi pare male. 
Nadieuse


----------



## Alec71

Bonjours à tous, s’il se réfère à des Appels d’offre je vous bien confirmerais sans doute qui il s’agit d’un Capitolato di gara ou Disciplinare. C’est la partie documentaire où tous le conditions et le caractéristiques techniques et financières se trouvent.
Demandés.


----------

